# Sony Screen Question



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

Have an older Sony Grand Wega LCD - KDF-55WF655. This is a rear projection LCD type. I'd say it is approx 4 1/2 yrs old. Still has original lamp in it.

Lately, there is a bluish line across the bottom of the screen, in the area where the "crawler" like on FOX news runs, and the lower black bar on some 16:9 shows. It is not always that noticeable, but it seems to always be there in some form or strength.

Has anyone else experienced this? Could it be a bulb problem, or something more in depth?

TV has always been on DirecTV as a source, and on a HR21 for the last 8 mos.

I can't say if the line is there on antenna, will have to further check!!

Thanks in advance,


Gerry


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow,still the original lamp? Check OTA first,but regardless I would invest in a new bulb because after 4 years it will have lost a lot of it's brightness and it could go out any minute so investing in a new bulb would be a sound thing to do.


----------



## dkg (May 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear you found this blue blob problem now. Sony was replacing the optical block until the end of 2008 for people reporting the problem to them. Since I am not allowed to post URL's, do a google search for "sony blue blob problem" for more info. 

I had my TV repaired last year. I predict it will go bad in another 3-4 years  since I didn't notice any difference in the design of the replacement hardware to the original.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> Wow,still the original lamp? Check OTA first,but regardless I would invest in a new bulb because after 4 years it will have lost a lot of it's brightness and it could go out any minute so investing in a new bulb would be a sound thing to do.


Loss of brightness is a result of the length of time the bulb was USED, not age. My front projector is 4.5 years old, but I'm not even close to needing a new bulb since it only has 1200 hours on it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Call Sony. 3 people over at AVS, got offered this deal back in August:



StrangeLuv said:


> I have a 60 inch Sony rear projection lcd tv. Recently it developed some crazy, digital, yellow lines in a small portion of the screen. The TV was out of warranty, so I figured this was gonna cost me. Apparently this problem is common and has something to do the the "optical light engine block" and isn't cheap to fix. Sony extended the warrranty for this issue... pretty cool. They give me 3 options.
> 
> 1. They'll fix the TV I have. If it goes out again, it's on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dkg said:


> Sorry to hear you found this blue blob problem now. Sony was replacing the optical block until the end of 2008 for people reporting the problem to them.


Agree, the Optical Light Engine is likely your issue.


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, gang. I checked cable signals and ota, and the line is still there!! Called Sony this am, and TADA - no help!! Guess I'll have to decide if I want to scream to higher authority.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!

Sony contacted me after an e-mail to them a couple of weeks ago. They offered a new TV at a "reduced" price or a percentage of the repair. At least this time I wasn't ignored by them like the first time I called!!

Anybody out there know what replacement of the "light engine" would run on average?? Most repair shops in my area won't give any kind of estimate of repairs unless they have the unit in the shop.

Thanks again!!


Gerry


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuquala said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Sony contacted me after an e-mail to them a couple of weeks ago. They offered a new TV at a "reduced" price or a percentage of the repair. At least this time I wasn't ignored by them like the first time I called!!
> 
> ...


I've heard $6-800 parts and labor... praying mine doesn't go out.


----------

